

Justin.tv: Hundreds of channels, nothing on. - speek
http://blog.tippingpointlabs.com/2009/05/new-media-life-cycle-analysis-justintv/

======
emmett
If you're interested in our actual traffic, rather than poorly scaled charts
with cherrypicked start and end dates, please examine the real data at:

<http://www.quantcast.com/justin.tv#traffic>

~~~
TimothyFitz
What happened in March that you saw such a traffic surge?

~~~
teej
Probably March Madness.

------
antiismist
justin.tv is great for sports broadcasts. I don't get cable but I want to
watch the Lakers in the playoffs. So I watch it on justin.tv (I find the link
to the game on atdh.net). It's very useful for me.

~~~
jonknee
And also clearly illegal, they don't have the rights for that type of
broadcast. It can't be advertised against and is the only content that people
actually watch, two bad omens for JTV.

~~~
antiismist
It could monetize really well, actually. I'm sure that jtv has already thought
of this, but they can be the hulu of live broadcasts. I've seem ad overlays as
well on Justin.tv for what it's worth.

(Also, copyright violation is not the same thing as "illegal". It is a civil
violation.)

~~~
dinkumthinkum
One second there partner; I think you need to go back to law school on that
one. It is certainly "illegal" to violate copyright law.

~~~
antiismist
Illegal usually applies to criminal law, not civil law. I do know that there
are some criminal copyright violations.

My point would be just that it's not proper to say that copyright violations
are illegal because most copyright violations are in the realm of property
law, not criminal law.

------
vaksel
Personally I think for JustinTV to go the next level, they need to create
their own webchannel. By this I mean 1 official channel promoted on the front
page that runs the same concrete shows at the same times.

To start with you obviously wouldn't do 24/7. I'd probably just do it
Saturday/Sunday from 12 to 5 pm. That gives you 10 hours of content to fill.
And you'll be hitting your main audience when they are home and can tune in.

For content, the first couple of months just reuse the content posted by
current users. And in the meanwhile hold tryouts to fill host slots. If you do
10, 1 hour shows, each host will have a whole week to produce their piece.

------
kailoa
I suppose the problem is that if you are browsing, you are stuck.

AngelConf was great.

Sports fans love it because they can rely on someone else in a broadcast
umbrella to catch events they may not otherwise be able to see.

------
levtodd
Tried to watch the ferret nest channel and it just loaded forever!

~~~
abstractbill
It's loading fine for me right now. Any chance you're behind a firewall?

Feel free to email me some details of your setup (browser, OS, Flash version,
anything else you can think of) and I'll take a look - bill@justin.tv

------
numbchuckskills
Justin.tv is great in it's original concept: livecasting and live events
broacasted by the USERS.

Unfortunate / fortunate for Justin.tv, this is also a great platform for
pointing your camera at your TV to steal the latest and greatest live events
(like sports.)

Justin.tv is never going to be as big as it is now (the niche of people
wanting to lifestream isn't that big), but it doesn't mean it can't be a good
small business.

Staying on the current path (growing too big too fast in something you can't
do) is a recipe for failure imo.

